
Dell Gaming Updates: Alienware Goes Super and Dell Adds Ryzen - neogodless
https://www.anandtech.com/show/15793/dell-gaming-updates-alienware-goes-super-and-dell-adds-ryzen
======
neogodless
Before anyone gets excited for Ryzen laptops, the only GPU option if you lean
that way is the RX 5600M. The Dell G5 15 SE is available with up to the Ryzen
9 4900H (8c/16t 4.4Ghz 45W).

If you stick to Intel, you can get the RX 5700M and all the Nvidia fixings up
to the RTX 2080 Super 8GB (full wattage version, though Max-Q also available).

